# extreme loggers on disc.



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone seen extreme loggers on discovery yet?


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2009)

I seen someting about a month ago? They were swamp logging, real interesting show. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## spankrz (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, ive seed a few episodes. it seems to me they are really experienced fallers, most of them, but the truck drivers SUCK. i think they roll 2 trucks every episode. i think they overload em too. but that's just me.


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 12, 2009)

spankrz said:


> yeah, ive seed a few episodes. it seems to me they are really experienced fallers, most of them, but the truck drivers SUCK. i think they roll 2 trucks every episode. i think they overload em too. but that's just me.



American loggers is the show where they roll the trucks, extreme loggers, that show was a good show but they only had a few episodes of it and its no longer on, dont know why.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 12, 2009)

Just saw the one about the mulelogging...just one question why wuould they do that? Good show all around


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess feeding a team of mules is cheaper than a skidder, and they're easier on the ground. I figured it's more about keeping an old tradition though. I got to watch skidding by horses once, it went good as long as the horse minded.


----------



## tree md (Apr 12, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Just saw the one about the mulelogging...just one question why wuould they do that? Good show all around



I saw that episode as well. It is a good show. As to why they are using mules, I believe they said they are doing it like that to leave a lighter footprint on the land. They were doing selective logging and only taking out predesignated trees for veneer that are scattered through the woods. Heavy equipment would leave a much heavier footprint and destroy a lot of desirable trees in the process. I think he said something about just enjoying doing it the old school way and driving the mules as well. 

It was cool to watch but I think they would be a lot more productive if they used a few snatch blocks and either a cable with a hook or a choker to skid the logs (much like a pulp wooder) with the mules. Seems to me there was a lot of unnecessary fumbling with the skidding tongs and a lot of having to back the mules up to reattach the tongs. If they used a hook and cable or a choker it would eliminate a lot of having to back up the mules and make it a lot safer.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 12, 2009)

they had a heli-logging episode it wasnt to bad. id like to see more tho.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 12, 2009)

tree md said:


> I saw that episode as well. It is a good show. As to why they are using mules, I believe they said they are doing it like that to leave a lighter footprint on the land. They were doing selective logging and only taking out predesignated trees for veneer that are scattered through the woods. Heavy equipment would leave a much heavier footprint and destroy a lot of desirable trees in the process. I think he said something about just enjoying doing it the old school way and driving the mules as well.
> 
> It was cool to watch but I think they would be a lot more productive if they used a few snatch blocks and either a cable with a hook or a choker to skid the logs (much like a pulp wooder) with the mules. Seems to me there was a lot of unnecessary fumbling with the skidding tongs and a lot of having to back the mules up to reattach the tongs. If they used a hook and cable or a choker it would eliminate a lot of having to back up the mules and make it a lot safer.


----------



## hermit (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree that they should use chokers or chains on the big logs anyway. It would help if the mules minded. It is real easy to get hurt if they won't listen to the teamster. The TV people want the drama, not interested if everything is done right and safe.


----------



## jeremym (Apr 13, 2009)

I liked the swamp logging episode. It was a commerical for Tigercat 
But cool none the less.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 14, 2009)

I had never seen such wide tires on a skidder before i saw the swamp logging episode. at least not around here.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw the mule logging, swamp logging, and helicopter logging episodes. The only one I liked was the swamp logging episode. The tires that they use down there are wicked wide. I don't know why the don't use chaines it would give them alot more traction espcialy with them wide tires.


----------

